# Is this how you HID owners change your tire?



## FNG (Jun 19, 2007)

not me


----------



## mtbkndad (Jun 19, 2007)

Sort of, the heat from the beam inflates the tire.   

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Cigarman (Jun 19, 2007)

Well see, in winter time, the heat from the lights keeps the lugnuts warm so you dont get frost bite. Then of course it warns people for a half mile in every direction that "HEY, I GOT A FLAT TIRE HERE" and that way they wont plow into you when you're out spinning the spanner as it were.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 19, 2007)

Great 2nd photo. I didn't think that first one looked very realistic.


----------



## FNG (Jun 19, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Great 2nd photo. I didn't think that first one looked very realistic.


 
It's the picture that is on some of the HID light packaging.


----------



## scott.cr (Jun 20, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Great 2nd photo. I didn't think that first one looked very realistic.



That's because they had to truncate the photo. The light is actually 300 yards away from the guy changing the tire.


----------



## ddaadd (Jun 20, 2007)

FNG said:


> It's the picture that is on some of the HID light packaging.




Yes, that first picture is from the famous 75.99 Costco HID that mtnbkndad was so kind to forward to me quite some time ago......:naughty: Ted Bear also sent one my way....

What you don't see in the picture is that I am laughing so hard I can hardly stay on my feet......Sister in law took the picture for me.....

And yes I do use it for late evening vehicle maintenance along with the Amondotech Illuminator, not quite so close up though......


----------



## LuxLuthor (Jun 20, 2007)

That 2nd dude looks like he is taking a dump.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 21, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> That 2nd dude looks like he is taking a dump.


You might say he's overexposed. 

Now that I mention it, how about retaking the second photo so it's not overexposed?


----------



## LukeA (Jun 21, 2007)

TorchBoy said:


> Now that I mention it, how about retaking the second photo so it's not overexposed?



If I'm not mistaken, that was the point of the image in the first place.


----------



## IndecisiveFlashaholic (Jun 21, 2007)

Maybe your HID was at the wrong angle. The first picture has the light at a different angle, which obviously results in a less intense beam of light which is much easier on the eyes at that distance.


----------



## Kentuckian (Jul 12, 2007)

ddaadd said:


> Yes, that first picture is from the famous 75.99 Costco HID that mtnbkndad was so kind to forward to me quite some time ago......:naughty: Ted Bear also sent one my way....
> 
> What you don't see in the picture is that I am laughing so hard I can hardly stay on my feet......Sister in law took the picture for me.....
> 
> And yes I do use it for late evening vehicle maintenance along with the Amondotech Illuminator, not quite so close up though......



How much distance do you think the Amondotech Illuminator is good for ( in meters or yards to say illuminate an object enough to tell what it is)?
I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 12, 2007)

Kentuckian said:


> How much distance do you think the Amondotech Illuminator is good for ( in meters or yards to say illuminate an object enough to tell what it is)?
> I've been thinking about getting one.



Oh gosh, let me explain it this way, my Costco HID visibly lit up the top of 
powerplant smokestack at 6/10ths of a mile.... ( satellite photo measured )
3/4 mile is a common reference for throw on this light.

The Illuminater has a smaller reflector, a little more flood, but should be good for almost a half mile in clear weather......ie: hundreds of yards :wave:


----------



## ddaadd (Jul 12, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> That 2nd dude looks like he is taking a dump.



2nd dude would be me, 

Strange you would think of that......:thinking:

How do you change tires in gravel?....


----------



## Kentuckian (Jul 13, 2007)

ddaadd said:


> Oh gosh, let me explain it this way, my Costco HID visibly lit up the top of
> powerplant smokestack at 6/10ths of a mile.... ( satellite photo measured )
> 3/4 mile is a common reference for throw on this light.
> 
> The Illuminater has a smaller reflector, a little more flood, but should be good for almost a half mile in clear weather......ie: hundreds of yards :wave:


JEEEBUS!!! That's freakin awsome! I gotta have one now for sure! Funny thing is I can't really think of a reason to have one other than I WANT IT!:twothumbs


----------



## Beer (Jul 13, 2007)

hahahahahahahaha.....I love that picture.

I have the harbor freight version of that light, it really is like that. Completely pointless up close.

However, it throws VERY far. How far? Far enough that I say...wow...thats really @#$%ing far....thats way too far to walk. :laughing:


----------



## Kentuckian (Jul 13, 2007)

Beer said:


> hahahahahahahaha.....I love that picture.
> 
> I have the harbor freight version of that light, it really is like that. Completely pointless up close.
> 
> However, it throws VERY far. How far? Far enough that I say...wow...thats really @#$%ing far....thats way too far to walk. :laughing:


 Sounds like my kind of toy!


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jul 24, 2007)

That's an illustration of misapplication. You want FLOOD light for something like that. 

Here's a pic I took a while ago. The object is 150-200 feet away. 
F2.8 ISO 1600 1/8"


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 24, 2007)

Just wondering. Is that light attached to a key chain? :thinking:


----------



## Lightraven (Jul 24, 2007)

I have actually used my Costco HID in similar situations to the tire changing photo. In one case, my jeep got high centered on a telephone pole in some sand at night. I used the HID to light up the jeep's undercarriage. It was certainly bright, but on a dark night, it's hard to have too much light.


----------



## FredM (Jul 24, 2007)

Lightraven said:


> I have actually used my Costco HID in similar situations to the tire changing photo. In one case, my jeep got high centered on a telephone pole in some sand at night. I used the HID to light up the jeep's undercarriage. It was certainly bright, but on a dark night, it's hard to have too much light.



I totally agree. Working under a car at night in the dirt as long as you don't look directly into the light I think a huge light is perfect.


----------



## lowatts (Aug 8, 2007)

The guy's going about it all wrong. Instead of using the light to illuminate a wheel change, he should just aim the beam on the puncture and vulcanize the rubber--no more leak. :candle:


----------



## Mike89 (Aug 11, 2007)

That pic is hilarious!

The saying, "future's so bright I gotta wear shades" could be translated to HID flashlights as, "light's so bright I gotta wear a welder's mask to use it".


----------



## knot (Aug 11, 2007)

FNG said:


> Is this how you HID owners change your tire?




I have a different method. I point the beam at oncoming traffic and use the spill of the HID to change my tire.:sick2:


----------

